# Ithaca Model 37



## ColoEcho (Feb 21, 2007)

Is this a reliable gun? I'd like to do some trap shooting for now moving onto skeet later. It's an older model, mid 70's I believe.

Also is it bad to use the cheaper 12ga Federal shells sold at wallyworld?

I had some guy at the local range make fun of me for using such an old gun...what's he expect, I'm 17 and not made of money. :eyeroll:

Thanks alot!
Colin


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

He probably just wants to buy that 37 from you. They are getting hard to find in good shape.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Model 37s are great guns. One of the best pumps ever made. You just don't see them around clays courses often. Shoot what you got and don't worry about it.

I'm not a big fan of the Wally world 4 packs but then you probly aren't looking for perfect scores right now. Another option would be to find a bigger store (Sportmans Warehouse, Ect) and see what they have. Up here Estates are going for mid to upper $4 area but I'm sure prices will be rising soon. I can still get Gunclubs for $4.40 a box but store owner said buy now if you want them cheap.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Your model 37 is a quality firearm to be proud of. When someone gives you any sh.. about it just smile, because you know better. Besides, when someone talks down to you and you smile at them it really throws them off. It's not the reaction they expect, and they have no idea what you're thinking!


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Driggy, I just broke a 100 straight with those Federal four packs three weeks ago. Please explain to all of us what makes that shell inferior. I just spent two whole days on the patterning boards and found them to go neck and neck with Federal Gold medals. I haven't found any big gain from super hard magnum grade shot on clays.
My only advise is to stock up on them at $16.97 a four pack because the Winchester four packs went from $16.97 to $23.88 and AAs are now $7.57 a box at Walmart. Last I looked on the stock market lead was at $2.11 a pound. Pretty scary.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I shoot a 20 and a 12 for trap, skeet, grouse and pheasant, you won't find a better pump gun. 
I got some crap too until I beat guys with $1500 over/unders at the range.
I shoot Estate loads (made by Federal) from Scheels at $35 a case (to get this price in GF you have to b!#ch, they upped the price here because Cabela's gets over $40 a case, still $35 a case in Fargo last time I checked.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

The Ithaca 37 was my first pump shot gun, it was in 12ga and had a 28" plain mod choke barrel. My dad bought it for me in 1981. I loved it because I got my first gambel quail with it and shot many small size game with it. We sold it to help fund a 3"mag gun which was a Rem 870 mag. But I will always remember that 37, what a great gun.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Model 37 is a great gun. You might save up a bit and look at the new o/u that Ithika is bringing out in November (with any luck) I got to handle the prototype of the trap model at the state shoot in Ohio. Incorporates some inovative ideas for the money. They have some video of it on their website.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a model 37 in 12ga. and another in 20ga.. They were not my first pump shot guns but they are the last. The 12 I bought in 1971 after the Mossburg 500 Ihad bought a month before broke down and had to be sent back to the factory right in the middle of grouse season. when that mosssburg came back it took a trip.
My 12 is a mod choke and gfits me to a T. the 20ga I bought for my dad when failing health made him frail enough he didn't want to shoot a 12 any more. When he passed away I got it back. It is a sweet light handleing shot gun.
Like some one else said just smile because you have one of the finest productions pump shot guns ever made.

 Al


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

> you have one of the finest productions pump shot guns ever made.


+1 about that. 
Pete


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Solid gun, shoot it and do not worry about some gun snob. Watch for cracking on the slides, a somewhat common problem for these guns, but if you catch any fatigue before they break completely, they are easily fixed!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I bought mine in 1964 and have shot thousands of shells thru it since then probably, at least 100,000 shells probably way more, bought a slug barrel for it in 67 and killed many deer with that, have had to swim for it a couple times to get it off the bottom of rivers duck hunting.

So if you take care of it, clean it properly, you will be able to will it to your kids, like I plan to.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I once owned a 70s anniversary edition 12 ga. 2 3/4" Ithaca mod. 37. Like a fool I sold it and am still sorry to this day. I would choose a 37 over an 870 any day of the week and that comes from having owned both models.


----------

